# Videoplayer als Applet



## Stiff (17. Okt 2007)

Hi
ich möchte für meine Homepage gerne einen Videopalyer in einem Javaapplet machen.
Bei google habe ich dazu nichts gefunden und bei der Suchfunktion im Forum auch nichts.
könntet ihr mir bitte helfen.
Es wäre nett wenn ihr mir den Link zu einem Tutorila geben könntet.
Ein Quelltext mit dem ich mich dann beschäftigen könnte wäe auch nicht schlecht.
MFG
Stiff



PS: Ich freue mich auf eure Posts.


----------



## wayne (17. Okt 2007)

ist natürlich hauptsächlich eine frage, was du für ein video dort abspielen willst, vielmehr, welches format das teil hat. für ganz brauchbare ergebnisse gibt es JMF, daß als tutorial gleich mit einem Applet daherkommt, welches du als Videoplayer verwenden kannst. JMF, das Java Media Framework, wird zwar leider seit jahren nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, funktioniert aber, für die unterstützten codecs. es gibt ausserdem ein MP3-plugin. etwas ähnliches ist FMJ. das ist ein opensource nachbau von JMF. der ist allerdings noch in den kinderschuhen, weshalb ich ihn dir nicht empfehlen kann. sonst musst du mal nach quicktime-unterstützung für java suchen bzw. halt je nachdem, was du für ein format abspielen willst.

JMF jedenfalls findest du hier. von JMF unterstützte formate findest du hier. beispielcode, unter anderem auch das SimplePlayerApplet, findest du hier.

viel erfolg

wayne


----------



## Stiff (18. Okt 2007)

Hi danke das hat mir erstmal weiter geholfen.
Wenn ich noch Probleme habe kann ich mich ja nochmal melden.
Aber vorerst danke.
 :### 
jetzt werd ich mich mal was mit den Codes beschäftigen.
MFG
Stiff


----------



## Stiff (18. Okt 2007)

Hi.
Ich verstehe eine Stelle Bei dem SimpleWebPlayer nicht.
Ich setzte mich gerade damit auseinander und bin auf folgendes Problem gestoße:


```
//input file name from html param
String mediaFile = null;
// URL for our media file
MediaLocator mrl = null;
URL url = null;
```

Was ist mit den Angaben gemeint. - Ich meine was soll ich da einsetzen.
mediaFile müsste ja eigentlich der Name von dem Parameter aus der Marke von dem HTML-Code sein.
Aber was muss ich dann bei MediaLocator und URL einsetzen.
Das "//URL for our media file" verwirrt mich ein bisschen.  :bahnhof: 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen was ich einsetzen soll.  :meld: 

MFG
Stiff


----------

